

Here come the mediata startups - kevin_morrill
http://pando.com/2013/12/04/here-come-the-mediata-startups/

======
jasonkolb
I didn't feel like this post was very clear, but I do (think?) it pointed out
some important ideas. Data as the fodder that a community uses to discuss and
dissect its area of focus is going to be a high growth area. It provides an
almost endless stream of content and information that can be used by the
community.

------
ChuckMcM
I guess it sucks that 'datamedia' is trademarked :-)

I think this article is worth reading if only to point a light in a direction
that has clearly seeing some major change. I ran into it trying to explain was
priceonomics was but that is the tip of what is possibly a more significant
trend.

